
A London conference asks if “smart contracts” can be legally enforced? - leashless
http://internetofagreements.com/conference1/
======
leashless
Proceedings from the Internet of Agreements conference are now published.

The conference examined all angles of the links between between blockchains,
smart contracts, and the law.

Speakers include Ian Grigg, Michael Mainelli, Trent McConaghy, Wong Meng Weng,
Scott Nelson, Imogen Heap, Jeremy Silver and Stephen Diehl.

The conference took place in October 2017 and the proceedings were just
published today!

------
justaaron
uhhh... the point is kinda that they don't need to be?

a "smart" contract mechanically and programmatically releases further funds or
assigns rights or other actions upon completion of a specified input activity.
It obviates the need for lawyers and such and serves as a public record of the
transaction as well.

well, that's one, albeit reasonable, interpretation of a blockchain-enabled
"smart contract".

~~~
justaaron
but leave it to lawyers to find a way to attempt to insert themselves in a
process that was designed around them :D

